# Good Quality Cheap Riding Boots



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My cousin is very drawn to the horse world and once she gets out of high school and moves down here she wants to get a horse. We plan to find a place to take english lessons together and her birthday is coming up soon. She ADORES english riding. She loves how clean cut and precise the riders look. I know i want to get her some riding boots for her birthday but i have no idea what im looking for. Any suggestions?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

English riding boots, tall boots, are pretty expensive. Have you tried looking at Dover Saddlery? They have tons. Some folks start out with rubber tall boots. They have that same trim , cool look, but in a hot climate they will be really hot.

I don't have a pair of tall boots. I wear short boots called paddock boots. Then I have a very nice pair of Ariat black half chaps (again, look at Dover) and they look very much like tall boots when they are put together.
I , would, however, love a pair of tall boots and a cousin who would buy them for me. You're a doll!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have Saxon paddock boots (synthetic, but $30+ only from Dover) for 3 years already. So far so good. Leather boots are expensive, and tall boots are just $$$.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

I would start out with paddock boots and half chaps like tinyliny said. i have a great pair of Ariat boots that have held up very nicely for a long time and Tredstep Ireland halfchaps. They can look clean cut and classy too


----------



## KittyCat (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^^^^^ Dover has a pretty nice selection on sale/clearance/closeout right now......

Go with the paddock boots... or MAYBE rubber tall boots. They are a lot less expensive (my tall boots cost ~400 while tall boots were ~70 or less) and are a lot easier to fit as most styles run the same as your shoe size and you don't have to worry about calf width.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I think i have decided to get her these 

Dover Saddlery | Ladies' Cadet Flex Boot .

They look leather and they are in my price range! Im sure she will absolutely love them!


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

I looked at the link you posted, she'll love these especially since she's starting out! Nice find!


----------



## cherrymathew (May 23, 2011)

I have also gone through the link provided, these are affordable riding boot. Nice one.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed with the paddock boots. Tall boots are hard to break in and hard to fit right. Paddock boots will be much much more comfortable, especially paired with half chaps. I personally hate rubber boots and don't let my students ride in them.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a pair of rubber riding boots, and.....they are average.

I can only wear them in winter because they get HOT. I mean, HOT.
They are also a huge pain to get off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

